# Fuhrpark mit GPS und einem Java Programm überwachen



## nurikabe (4. Sep 2007)

Hallo

ich soll für meine Firma ein Programm schreiben, dass es ermöglicht die LKW´s, welche mit GPS - Empfängern ausgestattet werden, bei ihren Fahrten zu überwachen.

So das der Chef immer weiß wo sich jeder LKW genau aufhält.

Kann mir jemand sagen wie man da am besten anfängt.


----------



## Der Müde Joe (4. Sep 2007)

ist deine Freundin LKW-Fahrerin?

 :lol:


----------



## Wildcard (4. Sep 2007)

dreist...

EDIT:
'auf Probe' wieder geöffnet  :wink:


----------



## nurikabe (4. Sep 2007)

also zu Info,

ich habe bisher weder Hard- noch Software.

Da brauche ich auch Tipps


----------



## Wildcard (4. Sep 2007)

Und warum willst du dafür selbst ein Programm schreiben?
Es ist wohl davon auszugehen, dass zu Hardwarekomponenten auch passende Software Lösungen angeboten werden.


----------



## JPKI (4. Sep 2007)

Wieso wählst du gerade das Java-Forum aus?
Google ist da wesentlich informativer :roll: : www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=gps+%C3%BCberwachung&btnG=Suche&meta=


----------



## Drake (4. Sep 2007)

Wieder einmal der Beweis, dass dieses Forum eine Bewertungsfunktion für User braucht. Wir haben doch heute noch nicht einmal Freitag, warum dann ein zweiter so plumper Thread?

Ansonsten, wenn dir so viel daran liegt, ein Privatdetektiv sollte auch tun.


----------



## HoaX (4. Sep 2007)

Drake hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wir haben doch heute noch nicht einmal Freitag, [...]



naja, sin ja noch ferien ...


----------



## ms (5. Sep 2007)

Also als erstes brauchst du einen Satelliten ...

ms


----------



## Faruun (5. Sep 2007)

ms hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also als erstes brauchst du einen Satelliten ...
> 
> ms



 :lol:


----------



## The_S (5. Sep 2007)

LOL!


----------



## FenchelT (5. Sep 2007)

ms hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also als erstes brauchst du einen Satelliten ...
> 
> ms



So einen kannste Dir doch heutzutage total einfach mit Deinem Nokia Communicator hacken   

Glaubste nicht?

Dann guck mal den aktuellen "Stirb langsam" Teil  :bae:


----------



## FelixB (5. Sep 2007)

FenchelT hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ms hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## Saxony (5. Sep 2007)

Hiho,

die Frage ist ja, wie die GPS Daten von den LKW's zu deinem Programm kommen sollen.
Wenn du UHF/VHF nimmst, schafft man ca. 200km Reichweite. Die LKW's dürften aber wesentlich weiter fahren !?
Ansonsten muss man vom LKW aus per Langwelle senden, was aber für jeden LKW einen LW Sender voraussetzt. Alternativ kann man die Daten auch über Satellit übertragen - was aber eine Kostenfrage ist - aber damit (weltweit) verfügbar sind.

Ist das Problem der GPS Daten Übermittlung geklärt, fängt man am besten an die NMEA 0183 zu lesen. Diese enthält unter anderem die Spezifikation für GPS Datenpakete.
Also $--GLL, $--GBA, $--GGA und wie sie alle heißen.
Was so ein GPS Empfänger an Daten liefert, findet man am schnellsten raus wenn man den per RS232 mal an einen Rechenr stöpselt und mit Hyperterminal die Daten mitliest. Da sieht man dann die empfangen und in GPS Pakete verpackten Daten.

Ist das alles geschafft kann man dann zu den GPS Daten einen Parser programmieren. Paralell muss zusätzlich noch ein rudimentäres GIS entwickelt werden, welches ein reales Mapping von empfangen Daten auf einen beispielsweise WGS84 Ellipsoiden ermöglicht.
Dazu braucht man dann natürlich noch Kartenmaterial. Am einfachsten wären da ESRI Shape Files, falls noch Elevation Informationen (also Höhen) braucht muss man zu DTED greifen.

Dies wirft aber ein neues Problem auf:
Nun muss man natürlich noch einen Parser schreiben, welcher das Kartenmaterial bildlich darstellt.

Ist das alles geschafft kann man auch LKW's auf einer Karte sehen. 

bye Saxony

[edit]
Am besten wird es aber sein, die LKW's mit einem GPS Sender auszustatten statt nur einem Empfänger. Dies macht einen eigenen Sender hinfällig. Allerdings ksoten GPS Sender "etwas" mehr als die plumpen Empfänger. 
Zudem muss man dann bei so einem Sender darauf achten wie er sendet: UHF/VHF/MW/LW/SAT.
UND ganz wichtig: dort wo dein Programm läuft brauchst du einen Empfänger dafür, welcher an dem Rechner mit dem Program per RS232 oder LAN oder NPort oder wie auch immer angestöpselt ist.
[/edit]

[edit2]
Habe gerade gelesen, dass zum Beispiel als Autodiebstahlsicherung ein GSM-Modul implementiert wird, welches dann die Daten (Longitude, Latitude) per SMS verschicken kann.
Dies erfordert aber wie gesagt immer den entsprechenden Empfänger an der Sttion wo dein Programm läuft.
[/edit2]

[edit3]
So und das letzte Edit:
Wenn du die GPS Daten eines jeden LKW's einfach so weiterleitest wie sie der GPS-Empfänger bekommen hat, hast du du für deinen Verwendungszweck noch nicht gewonnen. 
Weil es fehlt etwas ganz wichtiges.
Jeder LKW sollte ja eine ID mitschicken, ansonsten hast du 435974395 nemenlose LKW's auf deiner Karte und weißt nicht in welchem grad der Klaus oder der Peter sitzt.
Um das zu realisieren, muss man zwischen dem GPS Empfänger und dem Sender AN BORD des LKW's schon etwas integrieren, welches die GPS Daten um eine individuelle ID anreichert und dann erst weiter schickt.

Zusammenfassend lässt sich also sagen: An einem ruhigen Wochenende ist das alles geschafft. 
[/edit3]

Das mal so als erste Gedankengänge dazu. 

Aha habe gerade den Freundin-Überwachungs-Thread von dir gelesen. *feier*
Die oben angegeben Informationen bitte nur nach Datenschutzrichtlinien gebrauchen (BundesDatenSchutzGesetz BDSG).


----------



## ms (5. Sep 2007)

Verdammt Saxony, und ich hab mir gerad den Nokia Communicator bestellt.  :autsch: 

ms


----------



## Saxony (5. Sep 2007)

ms hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Verdammt Saxony, und ich hab mir gerad den Nokia Communicator bestellt.  :autsch:
> 
> ms



Nene sofort stornieren - geht ja wie oben beschrieben auch "einfacher". 

bye Saxony


----------



## FenchelT (5. Sep 2007)

Saxony hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hiho,
> 
> die Frage ist ja, wie die GPS Daten von den LKW's zu deinem Programm kommen sollen.
> Wenn du UHF/VHF nimmst, schafft man ca. 200km Reichweite. Die LKW's dürften aber wesentlich weiter fahren !?
> ...




Na, da ist es doch schon einfacher eine Zeitmaschine zu bauen ins Jahr 1 bevor Java auf den Markt zu reisen, Kontakt mit den Entwicklern aufzunehmen und Sie zu bitten das com.sun.FindYourGirlFriendEverywhere Package pardon vertippt, com.sun.FindYourTrucksEverywhere mit auszuliefern.  
Dieses Package haette dann standardmaessig verschiedenes Interfaces wie z.B. ConnectToSateliteViaAnonymosLogin und andere.

Ich meine, je mehr ich drueber nachdenke, der einzig gangbare Weg  :autsch: 
So, jetzt aber ab in die Buchhandlung meines Vertrauens und  :### wie eine Zeitmaschine gebaut wird 
*scnr*

Seis drum, wir driften ab.... :wink:


----------



## Saxony (5. Sep 2007)

FenchelT hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Na, da ist es doch schon einfacher eine Zeitmaschine zu bauen[...]



Naja ich muss oben genanntes unter anderem auf Arbeit machen, da aber mehr in Bezug auf AIS und andere militärische Schifffahrtskommunikation.

bye Saxony


----------



## FenchelT (5. Sep 2007)

Saxony hat gesagt.:
			
		

> FenchelT hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi saxony,

ich wollte mit meinem sarkastischen Beitrag auch nicht Dich auf die Schippe nehmen  :wink: , sondern einfach die Situation, dass jemand zuerst danach fragt, wie er seine Freundin ueberwachen kann und
anschl. nen neuen Thread aufmacht, wie man LKWs ueberwacht.

Falls das aber anders rueber gekommen ist, sry.

Dass Du von dem was Du geschrieben hast Ahnung hast war mir schon klar als ich es gelesen habe


----------



## Saxony (5. Sep 2007)

FenchelT hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Dass Du von dem was Du geschrieben hast Ahnung hast war mir schon klar als ich es gelesen habe



Jo hab da mal was zu gelesen... 

Nix für ungut.

bye Saxony


----------



## NTB (5. Sep 2007)

Saxony hat gesagt.:
			
		

> FenchelT hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du baust bei der Arbeit eine Zeitmaschine? Sind das nur versuche? Prototypen? Oder ist das ein fertiges Produkt, was tatsächlich vermarktet wird?
Kann man damit auch noch seine Freundin äh Trucks tracken?


----------



## FenchelT (5. Sep 2007)

NTB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Saxony hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Frage lag mir auch auf der ZUnge, hab mich aber nicht mehr getraut  :wink:


----------



## Saxony (5. Sep 2007)

Hmm mit oben genanntes meinte ich eher das Posting mit meienr Antwort zu GPS und LKW's/Freundin. 

Hmm Zeitmaschinen bauen wir hier nämle net. 

bye Saxony


----------



## Holzfäller (6. Sep 2007)

Der Versuch, einen Menschen ohne dessen Wissen zu überwachen ist hoffentlich strafbar.
Strafrahmen?
Haftstrafe?

Weiß jemand genaueres dazu?

Der Themenkomplex Kontrolle / Überwachung etc. betrifft eigentlich jeden ITler.

Morgendliche Grüße


----------



## NTB (6. Sep 2007)

Ich bin kein Jurist...
...sonst wäre ich wohl bei recht.de im Forum, wo man nebenbei bemerkt diese Frage durchaus stellen könnte.

Aber ich glaube, das Bundesdatenschutzgesetz (BDSG) trifft hier zu. Im BDSG ist festgelegt, dass personenbezogene Daten nur mit Einverständnis des betroffenen erhoben werden dürfen. Natürlich gibt es auch entsprechende Ausnahmen. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, gehört die Überwachung der Freundin nicht zu den Ausnahmen. :shock: 
Das BDSG ist recht klein und auch recht gut verständlich. Es lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach, sich mal eine halbe Stunde hinzusetzen und die Paragraphen durchzulesen oder zu überfliegen! Da steht vieles Interessantes drin.


----------



## Saxony (6. Sep 2007)

Hiho,

ja der interessanteste Paragraph im BDSG dürfte §28 sein, alles was NICHT darunter fällt, ist nicht zulässig.

Von

```
Die Datenerhebung zur Überwachung des Tagesgeschäftes eines Lebenpartners ist grundsätzlich gestattet.
```
habe ich nix lesen können. 

bye Saxony


----------

